# Dentro de - In / Nach



## Sylphadora

Para decir "dentro de X tiempo" en alemán, ¿se pueden usar _in_ y _nach_ indistintamente? Por ejemplo:

_Sie beginnt nach zwei Monaten mit dem Studium
Sie beginnt in zwei Monaten mit dem Studium_​
Tengo otra pregunta sobre _vor_ y _nach_. _Vor_ significa "antes de", pero también "hace X tiempo", ¿verdad? Y _nach_ significa "después de" y también "dentro de" (en este segundo caso, su significado se solapa con el de _in_). ¿Estoy en lo cierto?


_Vor dem Kurs_ - Antes de la clase (_vor_ + evento)
_Vor einem Jahr_ - Hace un año (_vor_ + cantidad de tiempo)

_Nach dem Essen_ - Después de la comida (_nach_ + evento)
_Nach einer Stunde_ - Después de una hora (_nach_ + cantidad de tiempo)​
No sé si lo he entendido bien. No lo hemos explicado muy detenidamente en clase =/


----------



## Captain Lars

Son todos correctos los ejemplos que das, pero _in_ y _nach_ no se pueden usar indistintamente.

_Sie beginnt nach zwei Monaten mit dem Studium _= Empiece a estudiar después de / pasados dos meses.

_Sie beginnt in zwei Monaten mit dem Studium _= Empiece a estudiar dentro de dos meses.


_Nach etwas_ es siempre "después de algo". Por ello, la frase _Sie beginnt nach zwei Monaten mit dem Studium _requiere una información previa, a saber ¿qué ha hecho ella durante los dos meses antes de estudiar? Por lo tanto, _nach_ no se puede traducir por "dentro de".


----------



## Sylphadora

Hola, Captain Lars! =) Gracias por la respuesta  Perdona que no te escriba en alemán, pero es que no tengo mucho nivel. Todavía estoy en el A1.2 

Hoy he estado hablando de esto con una amiga que lleva años estudiando alemán y me dijo algo parecido sobre _nach_, que sería algo así como "pasados dos meses". Lo que pasa es que para un español es un poco difícil de entender, porque para mí "pasados dos meses" y "dentro de dos meses" son prácticamente sinónimos.

Mi amiga me dijo que con _nach_ el significado tiene más el sentido de que tienen que pasar como mínimo 2 meses, pero que en realidad la acción (empezar a estudiar) puede ocurrir en cualquier momento desde que se cumplen esos 2 meses. Es decir, que realmente "empezar a estudiar" puede ocurrir a los 2 meses, o a los 3, o a los 4, etc., pero que esos 2 primeros meses tienen que pasar obligatoriamente. ¿Es eso correcto? En ese caso, el sentido sería el mismo que "a partir de X tiempo" en español:

_Sie beginnt nach zwei Monaten mit dem Studium_ - Ella empieza a estudiar a partir de 2 meses​
¿Te parece acertada esa traducción? Si dices que con _nach_ se necesita información previa, me da la impresión de que _nach_ y "a partir de" son prácticamente equivalentes, porque en español a mí también me falta algo en la frase "ella empieza a estudiar a partir de 2 meses". Automáticamente me pregunto: ¿a partir de dos meses de qué? Me falta un punto de referencia desde el que empezar a contar el tiempo.

Perdón por el tocho de mensaje


----------



## labizca

Hola Sylphadora! 

Si, es un poco complicado. Yo lo explicaria asi: 

el "_in zwei Monaten_" implica, que estamos partiendo de hoy (7 de Marzo de 2013) : "_In zwei Monaten fahre ich nach Madrid_" implica: "_Me voy a Madrid a mitades de Mayo_" (ya que estamos a mitades de Marzo). En esta situación, *no *se podría decir "_Nach zwei Monaten fahre ich nach Madrid_". 

El "*nach*" no se refiere al tiempo "real" (ahora) - se usa, cuando estamos contando algo: "_Im August lernte er eine Spanierin kennen, und nach zwei Monaten zog er zu ihr nach Madrid_" (equivale a: "_zwei Monate später ..._"). Y también se puede usar, cuando se trata de un transcurso de tiempo, independiente del dia / hora / momento "real". "_Belegen Sie diesen Kurs, und nach zwei Monaten werden Sie perfekt spanisch sprechen_". (_dentro de dos meses ..._). En este sentido, su amiga tiene razón. Sin embargo, el "nach zwei Monaten" no significa: a lo mejor en dos, pero quizás también hasta en tres, cuatro, cinco meses ... 

o sea: 
_in zwei Monaten_ - dentro de dos meses, visto desde ahora
_nach zwei Monaten_ - dos meses mas tarde (desde un momento cualquiera, concretado en el contexto o generalizado: *en un plazo de dos meses*) 

Por lo tanto, la oración "_Sie beginnt nach 2 Monaten mit dem Studium_" parece rara, incluso incorrecta. Es aceptable solamente, si es parte de un cuento: "_Im Mai 2011 legt (legte) sie das Abitur ab, und nach zwei Monaten beginnt (begann) sie mit dem Studium_" (mejor, más claro: zwei Monate später begann sie mit dem Studim)


----------



## Sylphadora

Aaaaah! Ya lo entiendo! _ Nach zwei Monaten_ no significa "a partir de 2 meses", sino "dos meses después (de algo)". O sea, que habría que usar _nach_ en las siguientes frases:

Tuvo un hijo un año después de casarse.
Encontró trabajo tres meses después de terminar la universidad.
Las notas se publicarán una semana después del examen.​
No puedo poner los ejemplos en alemán porque todavía no tengo nivel suficiente (solo conozco el presente y un poco de pretérito perfecto), pero se usaría _nach_ en esos casos, ¿no? Muchas gracias por la explicación. Creo que me ha quedado claro


----------



## labizca

Asi es. Solamente que "nach" es na preposicion. Si el punto de referencia es expresado por un verbo (casarse, terminar), necesitamos una conjunction (y formamos una oracion subordinada): 

_Zwei Monate* nach der Hochzeit* bekam sie ein Kind. / Zwei Monate *nachdem sie geheiratet hatte*, bekam sie ein Kind. 
Drei Monate *nach dem Abschluss der Uni* fand er eine Arbeit. / Drei Monate *nachdem er die Uni beendet hatte*, fand er eine Arbeit. 
Die Noten werden eine Woche nach dem Examen veroeffentlicht. _


----------

